# Halloween: What is the BEST fog juice?



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Without hesitation I recommend Froggy's fog.

Froggys Fog - Fog Juice, Smoke Fluid, Fog Fluid, Haze Fluid, Fog Machine Liquid

They make several kinds. I used the Freezing fog last year and it was great. People have also said that there is really no difference between the freezing and the swamp except the swamp is cheaper. I'm planning on using the swamp this year.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

again...Froggy's...no question


----------



## geigerwolf (May 29, 2008)

*first try with Froggys*

This will be my first year with froggy's. I am anxious to see if it makes much difference. Not that I was disappointed with last years results, but better is alwasy better isn't it?


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

Go with with Froggy's Fog Juice. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Froggy's Swamp Juice, hands down. Low-lying fog is your job, though. All fog is hot and will rise, so look into building a fog chiller.


----------



## acerhater (Oct 2, 2009)

I have used several different store brands and Froggy's. Without a douby Froggy's wins out by a landslide. All their brands will work with a chiller (I have 3 different types for different effects) but the freezing fog works the best with a chiller.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Out of curiousity, anyone really have any comments on the difference between Froggy's freezing fog and swamp juice? 

I'ld love to see some side by side pics of the juices in the same setup.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Love Froggy's. The one caveat.....wind is going to be your enemy. No matter what fog you use. Just remember that.

Freezing fog hang a lot lower for longer. It's a fact.
Swamp juice hangs at head and below and stays around the longest in my opinion. Assuming you're not chilling it. Chilling it, it will hang low. But Freeze Fog is still the best.


----------



## Mike272 (Oct 14, 2009)

shadowopal said:


> Love Froggy's. The one caveat.....wind is going to be your enemy. No matter what fog you use. Just remember that.
> 
> Freezing fog hang a lot lower for longer. It's a fact.
> Swamp juice hangs at head and below and stays around the longest in my opinion. Assuming you're not chilling it. Chilling it, it will hang low. But Freeze Fog is still the best.


So could I use Swamp Juice both in a chilled and non-chilled scenario with good results? Or should I just go with Freeze Fog, both for chilled and not?


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

If you're going to chill, you might as well buy chilled. If you're looking for thick fog (the point of chilling is not thick. It's to hug the ground.) then go with swamp juice. But, if you've already got swamp juice....it will work for chilling. Just not as spectacularly as freezing fog. Again....assuming you have no wind in your scene. Wind changes everything.


----------



## skid_68 (Aug 30, 2009)

Im trying Froggy's Freezin Fog this year. I did a quick comparison between some low lying fog juice my brother loaned me for use in his built in ground fogger, and the freezin fog. Wow, what a difference! The freezin fog was "MUCH" thicker, and hung around longer. This was tested right out of the machine, no chiller. So I recommend Froggy's.


----------



## Mike272 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks all for the input. I'll probably be purchasing some Freezin fog and see how it goes.


----------



## kengi1600 (Oct 15, 2009)

I make my own with that stuff "gyclerol "I bought at walmart you mix it with five parts of water. And with a fog chiller which is a ice chest with a dryer hose running thru it with ice in it. Or if u have a deep fryer set at 200 degrees with water and dry ice work well also.


----------



## andjarnic (Oct 27, 2008)

Question with the home made stuff.. how safe is it for kids to be breathing in? I know the froggy's is touted as all organic, thus safe... is there any concern with allergies, or anything else when making your own juice? 

As for the recipe, is there any way to make better low lying "freezing" juice? I am curious what it is about froggy's that they can make so much more lay around and be thicker just within formula. I am sure it's some trade secret and we'll never know, but wondering if there is anything anyone has done when making their own juice to help make it freeze better.


----------



## kengi1600 (Oct 15, 2009)

I nevered tried froggys but now u have me wanting to try it just to see whats the fuss about. The homemade stuff never affected my kids. I actually forgot the exact mix ratio your supposed to have. But who makes froggys?


----------



## mingle (Oct 7, 2009)

I hope you're all right because i got 2.5 gallons of swamp juice this year!!


----------



## andjarnic (Oct 27, 2008)

I just ordered a gallon of the froggy freezin juice for $30 shipped off of ebay. I was going to buy the 2.5 gallon, but last year I opened up my froggy's leftover from the year before and it had mold in it. I was afraid if I bought a full 2.5 gallon and didn't use it all, which I am pretty sure I wont, it will be wasted by the following year. I think a gallon in the v960 set at 40% or so ratio output should last for the 3 or 4 hours I am going to run it on the big night. I also still have a gallon of the black label which I don't think is nearly as good, but we'll see.

I am curious now too, what the big fuss is. I'll try both in my "cheap" fogger as well as the v960 and see which is thicker, lasts longer, etc.


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Recently, I was testing out my GOE style vortex enclosed in the garage. I at first used the fog juice that came with the foggers. With the cheap fog, I had to continually have the machines spraying the fog as soon as they were ready to keep the effect going. Then I switched to my leftover freezing fog and I had to eventually turn off the machines because the fog was getting so thick that the effect started to not look right. Though when the setup was outside, the cheap fog had trouble keeping up the effect. The freezing fog looked fantastic on full blast.

Btw, this was with two of the cheap $20 target fog machines.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Froggys Freezing fog juice is around $30 + about $10 shipping. I'm on sick leave right now and need to cut costs. Also, I may not have time to order.

Does anyone know anything about *American DJ - American Fog Juice*? I can get it at our local Best buy for $29.99, and I may have enough Reward Zone points for a discount. Is this anything close to Froggys?

Also, how does this brand compare to the cheaper stuff I can get at Wal Mart, Spirit Halloween, etc?


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I just got a gallon of American Dj fluid. I think it works pretty well. 

American Dj fluid > Spirit fluid

American DJ fluid > >>>> Walmart fluid * Note the emphasis on the >*

I have never used froggys, so I can't compare the two.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for the prompt reply haverghast.

I was going to use the cheaper Spirit fluid, but I would have to travel farther to get it. If I go with the American DJ fluid nearby, the money I save on gas, the Reward Zone discount, and a better performance should make up for it. I guess American DJ fluid it is.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Black Label premium fog juice from GC........ROCKS*

Hey guys.........great sale here on BL from the Guitar Center.......tested it last night and it was very thick and ground hugging ........I was very pleased to say the least !!!! The deal........buy 1 gallon $25 get one free in store advertised.......excellent deal and this stuff is very good.........thick white cloud comes out.http://www.guitarcenter.com/Black-Label-Premium-Fog-Fluid-102527702-i1156130.gc


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

BL is cheaper. but, Froggy's is better in my book. I've used both and I'll never go back to BL.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

shadowopal said:


> BL is cheaper. but, Froggy's is better in my book. I've used both and I'll never go back to BL.


Well maybe but BL is professional grade stuff used at outdoor concerts........also there are many different types of BL......I got the high density........thick white cloud stuff with medium hang time for large outdoor venues and its perfect.............hugged the ground all night and you could not see your feet.................my ADJ fogger blew like the space shuttle with this stuff in........musta been shooting out at 20'. Really don't think you could ask for more in fog..........I'm happy...........you might have had the BL light atmosphere.......fog........its thinner...........they have low lying and regular in BL........but the high density BL is just that.........very thick stuff !!! Pic's don't lie.....these were taken right after one blast......see my pics below......>>>>


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

If you want thick, try the fire and rescue fog from Froggys. Works even better. And yes, I've used all BL's line. they are good. Just Forggy's is better. Like I said, if you need cheap, that sale is tough to beat. And at least they use safe materials. But, Froggy's is just as proffessional grade and they have a better product. For one thing. I find I don't go through Froggy's as fast as the other brands. Also, it's the one brand that doesn't set my wife's lungs off. And believe me....we tried them all. There was a two year period before Froggys where I though we'd never be able to use a fogger.

I'm not saying BL is bad. It's VERY good and with that sale...hard to beat pricewise. I'm just suggesting if you haven't tried Froggys, you should. They have a great line and all of their products do exactly what they say. No guesswork involved. Plus it was made by haunters.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

PS.......also my pics above were taken with my little 400 w fogger........amazing huh with BL ? It was way too thick and heavy coming out of my ADJ fogger that my pics were just white.....ha.....lol. IMHO...............BL........ROCKS !!!!! Really can't go wrong with either one............they both blow the cheap big box stores and Halloween stores juice away thats for sure.


----------



## amanor (Oct 22, 2010)

I just bought a Chauvet Hurricane 1300 and the directions say that I should only use Chauvet Fog Juice because other brands could damage it. Is this a marketing ploy? Is it safe to use other fog juice? I have some left over American DJ Mister Kool for low lying fog. Is it alright to use that with the chauvet and a fog chiller? Thanks!


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

amanor said:


> I just bought a Chauvet Hurricane 1300 and the directions say that I should only use Chauvet Fog Juice because other brands could damage it. Is this a marketing ploy? Is it safe to use other fog juice? I have some left over American DJ Mister Kool for low lying fog. Is it alright to use that with the chauvet and a fog chiller? Thanks!


I have a couple Chauvet foggers and I only use Froggys I've never experienced any problems with it.


----------



## Bryan316 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just ordered a jug of Froggy Chiller Fog.

\m/


----------



## Bryan316 (Oct 18, 2009)

amanor said:


> I just bought a Chauvet Hurricane 1300 and the directions say that I should only use Chauvet Fog Juice because other brands could damage it. Is this a marketing ploy? Is it safe to use other fog juice? I have some left over American DJ Mister Kool for low lying fog. Is it alright to use that with the chauvet and a fog chiller? Thanks!




MAAAARKETING. Also, warranty. IF you used only their brand fog juice, they cannot avoid the warranty. If you use other brand juices, they won't cover warranty repairs.

Half marketing and moneymaking scheme, half warranty.


----------



## JBOOGIE (Oct 11, 2010)

How about the smells? Is it worth it?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> I was going to buy the 2.5 gallon, but last year I opened up my froggy's leftover from the year before and it had mold in it.


Does this mean the fog juice has no shelf life?? I hope that's not the case, as I just ordered 4 gallons of the freezin' fog juice.

Will it last longer if the bottle remains unopened??


----------



## Frighthaunt195 (Oct 5, 2010)

I have fog juice i have for years and i have no mold in the container, just as i opened a new gallon it looks fresh clean even when i never used it.

depends how you store it i guess..


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

If you do a good job closing the lid...shouldn't be a problem. Whenever storing any chemicals, I always do a super good job sealing the lid just to be sure.


----------

